# How to cut an image which isnt an .ai or .eps (e.g. jpeg or png)



## ONESTOli (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello, 
Relatively new to cutting and T-shirts (6 months) but ok at it, and very new to the forum!
Currently i am using a creation pcut 630 with sign cut on a mac! i keep meaning to move to windows, but need to get my windows machine running right before the changeover!

My question is, can you cut an image which is not a vector image? currently i cut .eps files only, which i have created which Adobe Illustrator, when we got some samples made up we gave them a .jpeg and they cut from that, i would like to be able to cut a .jpeg or similar, to make our range of cutting images larger, so far i have had to re draw our images because any non-vector to vector image convertor has left my designs at a very low quality.

tl;dr Can you cut an image which isn't a vector?

Cheers


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

> Can you cut an image which isn't a vector?


 

Sorry, I don't believe you can.


----------



## ONESTOli (Apr 22, 2013)

ONESTOli said:


> Hello,
> when we got some samples made up we gave them a .jpeg and they cut from that
> Cheers


Do you have any idea on how they may have cut from my .jpeg then?


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

A jpeg itself is not able to used to command a cutter , it will have to be converted . Recreating artwork into a format that is able to be used by a cutter or the conversion can take place in the program like WinPC sign or do it manually . Find a good tutorial for AI on recreating artwork . Jeff Harrison's tutorial learn to draw which is for Coreldraw was an eye opener for me . Your other option is to send it to someone who recreates artwork for a living who can do it relatively cheaply .


----------



## ONESTOli (Apr 22, 2013)

Wicked thanks for your help, yes i have had to redraw some previous artwork myself, but i have now found some conversion tools which seem to work pretty good, after they are done only slight extra editing was needed until they were near perfect 

Thanks for you help


----------



## FPDigital (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey ONESTOli,

I am not sure how your specific software works but I use Adobe and Versaworks to do most of my bits, and as long as the JPEG is of good quality then creating a cut path isn't too terrible with a little tweaking in photoshop first. I can explain further if you think it might be of some use. But not having knowledge of your particular software I may be sending you down a path to no success


----------



## ONESTOli (Apr 22, 2013)

FPDigital said:


> Hey ONESTOli,
> 
> I am not sure how your specific software works but I use Adobe and Versaworks to do most of my bits, and as long as the JPEG is of good quality then creating a cut path isn't too terrible with a little tweaking in photoshop first. I can explain further if you think it might be of some use. But not having knowledge of your particular software I may be sending you down a path to no success


Sounds good to me, i seem to have found a relatively easy way to convert which is Free Online Raster to Vector Converter not too sure if i get limited use then have to buy or anything? but i used it on a relatively simple jpeg and it did an amazing job, just a few slight tweaks in illustrator afterwards and it was spot on


----------

